# Post your shrimp tanks here!



## chenowethpm

This thread is a place to post pics of your shrimp tanks. Here's my 10g shrimp tanks. It houses a colony of red cherry shrimp and a breeding pair of peacock gudgeons.


----------



## Arthur7

Very beautiful. An inspiration for me.


----------



## garstrom

Pretty cool......


----------



## SueD

One of my Spec V's


----------



## Arthur7

SueD said:


> One of my Spec V's


I'm starting to get interested in shrimp. Because I saw the pictures.
2 questions.
Which water level is optimal?
Is it good to have flow?

Thanks in advance
_________________


----------



## SueD

Not sure I understand your first question about water level. If you mean tank size, you could start a colony in a tank as small as 2.5 gallons. I have shrimp in two of these Spec V's (5 gallons), in two 20 gallon long tanks, and in a 40 gallon breeder. All of these tanks also have fish and fortunately I have had no issues. 

As for flow, the Spec V does have some flow but I direct it across the top of the tank and it doesn't seem to present any problems for the shrimp. They will sometimes swim right into the flow and get blown across the tank. I also have some micro rasboras in this tank.

A lot of people will use just a sponge filter in a shrimp only tank and that would be fine too.


----------



## Arthur7

Thanks for the information.
Because of the depth of water: I can make customize the basin, according to my dimensions
Better high and narrow, or low and wide. Where the shrimp live in the home.
Greetings.


----------



## big b

I would say low and narrow. Shrimp don't use the height much except for the occasional swim.


----------



## majerah1

They love to climb though so if you do go tall, then get lots of wood for them. They also love 3D backgrounds to climb about.


----------



## big b

Hmm I should take that into account to. I would just say to find a tank that has a nice bottom area but also a ok amount of climbing room. 20 gallon longs are good for shrimps.


----------



## chenowethpm

The shrimp in my 10 hang at all levels. When a plant floats they hang on it. The hang out on the filter and everywhere. Climbing up the glass on all sides is normal. They mainly just love lots of plants and moss and driftwood. My colony is always growing despite the two hungry peacock gudgeons they share their tank with.


----------



## SueD

chenowethpm said:


> The shrimp in my 10 hang at all levels. When a plant floats they hang on it. The hang out on the filter and everywhere. Climbing up the glass on all sides is normal. They mainly just love lots of plants and moss and driftwood. My colony is always growing despite the two hungry peacock gudgeons they share their tank with.


I agree with this. They will climb all over the place if they have the plants and wood for that. In the Spec V the outflow nozzle is at the top of the tank, and I usually have 5-6 shrimp all over that. And yes, I've even seen them hanging on a leaf floating throughout the tank.


----------



## jccaclimber2

Old photos but I'll play:

Emphasis on plants in a 20 long, but I can see four shrimp off hand in this photo:









A friend's shrimp tank I helped set up before the cherries and moss took over:









Here's what happens when moss does take over. This tank was set up in 2012, this photo was taken in 2013 maybe 6 months after a rescape, and was taken down in the last couple days.









Here are two more of mine. Orange neos:









Cherries:


----------



## Arthur7

Very nice aquarium. The Crypto pool with Vallis and forwards the little Lotus is wonderful.
The picture with the group Red Cherry is very well done. The shrimp are indeed very small. It's a challenge. It must be doing something with macro lens.


----------



## Arthur7

SueD said:


> I agree with this. They will climb all over the place if they have the plants and wood for that. In the Spec V the outflow nozzle is at the top of the tank, and I usually have 5-6 shrimp all over that. And yes, I've even seen them hanging on a leaf floating throughout the tank.


But out of the water, they can not climb?


----------



## SueD

No, I've never had them climb out of the water


----------



## chenowethpm

Mine never climb out of the water either. It would be suicide, therefore if they did I feel that would mean there would be serious water quality issues.


----------



## jccaclimber2

I've seen shrimp climb up the outflow of a HOB against the current chasing algae, but they normally stay in the water.


----------



## chenowethpm

Those are some really nice looking tanks jc!


----------



## jccaclimber2

Edit to my above post since the topic came up, there is no CO2 injection (or use of Excel) in any of those tanks.


----------



## vreugy

I take it co2 and Excel aren't good for shrimp???


----------



## SueD

I've used Excel in tanks with shrimp with no ill effects.


----------



## Arthur7

I've searched , to empty aquariums that I have.
Shrimps can they climb at this plants ?


----------



## SueD

Yes, shrimp would like to climb all over those plants and wood decor. They actually will "swim" also throughout the tank.


----------



## jccaclimber2

vreugy said:


> I take it co2 and Excel aren't good for shrimp???





SueD said:


> I've used Excel in tanks with shrimp with no ill effects.


No issues with Excel and shrimp here, and I've had shrimp in a CO2 tank's sump too. I was just making the point before someone asked what I did for the plants.


----------

